# New Shanty



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

We still have to put our names and addresses on our ice shanties, correct?


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

That or your customer identification number on your license.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

nixmkt said:


> That or your customer identification number on your license.


Thanks!


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I think this is only if you're leaving them up overnight. I've never put my name on my hub shanty and have been checked for license without issue.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

RStock521 said:


> I think this is only if you're leaving them up overnight. I've never put my name on my hub shanty and have been checked for license without issue.


You have been lucky. They could have ticketed you if they wanted. They may not have been concerned about that at the time but there is no exception for only overnight. Here is the reg:

_ICE ANGLERS
Ice anglers may use holes no larger than 12
inches in diameter. On Lake Erie, ice anglers
may use holes no larger than 12 inches in
width. Ice anglers may not use more than six
tip-ups and two rods per person. All shelters
and tip-ups must display the name and ad-
dress or customer identification number of
the owner or user.
A tip-up means a device consisting of a hook
and line attached to a spring or other device
which is capable of raising a small flag or
other signaling device when a fish is biting
or is hooked._


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

From your fishing license. 
"All shelters
and tip-ups must display the name and ad-
dress or customer identification number of
the owner or user."


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Interesting, now I know. Thanks! I will say, I see hundreds of shanties each season and can't say I've ever seen a non-permanent one with a name/address.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

I was.lucky mine had my name and address on it when the ranger came out on the ice, first thing he checked before asking for a fishing license

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

And how many times have you seen people with overlimits or undersized fish? It’s a gamble. Some chose to chance it willingly betting they won’t get caught and others by not taking the time to read the regs. Many times they aren’t caught but sometimes they are.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

RStock521 said:


> Interesting, now I know. Thanks! I will say, I see hundreds of shanties each season and can't say I've ever seen a non-permanent one with a name/address.


Regs don’t say what size it has to be. You would have to be looking for the info on mine to see it. But if asked by an officer I could show him it’s on there. I’m not making it easy for everyone to see my personal information. Might be why your not seeing it on other shanties.


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

I put my information on an index card and put it in an old hunting license holder that has a big safety pin on it and put it through my drag rope near the sled. That seems to work for me. I guess if you had a pop-up shanty you could attach it to one of the zipper pulls.


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

All 3 of my shelters have a clear plastic pocket sewn on them. I just slip my info on a piece of paper into pocket.


----------

